# Mirka Sanding Disks and Belts



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

I started using Mirka products a couple of years ago after reading about them here on LJs.

Love them.

I use their Abranet line of products. Really like them.

http://www.amazon.com/Mirka-Abranet-Abrasive-Sanding-Assortment/dp/B0019FSEZI/ref=sr12?ie=UTF8&qid=1391284485&sr=8-2&keywords=Abranet


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't respond about Mirka belts, never used them.

However, their hook-and-loop sanding discs for ROS have suffered in quality. I have been using Mirka for years with nothing but praise up until last year. They seem to have lowered their quality if the backing and the discs fly off the sander after little use. I have tested them on various models of fairly new sanders and the discs fail. I have stopped using them and switched to Klingspor with great results.

I use the Abranet and love them, no problems there.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

*woodworkerscott*

Hey Scott, I have never used the "pure" Mirka products, only the Abranet.

I find it interesting how the main line product of a company can be considered by some to be deficient, but that a (side) line of products…......like the Abranet products can be so very superior.

Like, I said, I stumbled onto Abranet here on LJ a few years ago. Now many of my neighbors, even for little handy-man jobs, either buy them, or most often, they "borrow" some from me. A couple of them are nice enough to order me in some from Amazon to replace what they took. Makes good neighbors.

They last forever…......their pores do not fill with sanding dust, they are easily cleaned out with an airgun from the back-side, I love the soft pads that are used under the sanding pad itself, especially when I want to just barely round off a corner or edge….I just plain love them.

BTW, they are now putting out a "Heavy Duty" line of the Abranet products.

I feared that they were going to reduce the quality on the stuff I had been using and were putting out the new "Heavy Duty" line to make up for that.

I was so interested in this new line of "Heavy Duty" products (why they added them to their product linethat I called/emailed several companies that sold the Abranet products as to what was what. Even emailed Abranet.

The answers I consistently got….....in fact always…......was that there was a commercial need for the "Heavy Duty" products, and, when I asked, they responded that both the "regular" and the new "Heavy Duty" products were just fine for woodworkers like me.

They just last longer, are a bit thicker pad, and just a tad more aggressive….........but it was the long-usable-life of the "Heavy Duty" products that was the main reason, by far, for them putting out the new "Heavy Duty" stuff.

Glad someone else likes and comments on the Abranet.


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

They also make a product called abralon. It is a foam backed abrasive that took my finishing to the next level. I use abralon 500 and 1000 between coats and it leaves the smoothest finish I have been able to achieve


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

*Woodendeavor*

Kinda coincidental and amusing:

But, I have those exact same two Abralon pads to do exactly what you do. They are so great for that.

Speeds up the in-between sanding without acting like real sandpaper and removing most of the previous coat of finish.

I bought them just out of curiosity when I first read about them on Amazon, and ordered a couple just to try.

Glad I did. Took a while to figure out how best to use them, but ended up exactly where you are.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Is abralon similar to scothbrigth, I use scothbrigth

woodworkerscott, I use the same disks and I have no problem. I think the pad on your sander might worn out.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I have some of the HF belts but I can tell they won't last long and I was looking for some quality replacements for my Ridgid sander… That is a good heads up!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

dbhost , you are welcome


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree with Bert on the possibility of the hook pad on the sander being worn down. I also have used the abranet and found that on my new ROS, they were fine, but on the older worn ROS, they did tend to fly off, but so did every other type/brand of sanding discs.

Scott


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I am sad to hear the quality has gone down on Mirka for the ROS.

I used some yesterday I bought more than a year ago and really liked the performance. I hope it is just temporary or a bad batch or 2.


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

Come on guys, give me a little credit here. I think I know if my sanders are worn. 

1. As I mentioned, I tried them on various models of ROS and that they were fairly new; DeWalt (brand new), Porter Cable (brand new), Milwaukee, Chicago Electric.

2. The sanding pads were/are in great shape and not worn out. If they were worn, the Klingspor discs would have flown off too. Since that is not the case and I went through several boxes of Mirka discs at various grits, I am going to have to say it is the product. 
I clean the sanding pads as well, so it is not a clogged pad situation.

I have talked to other woodworkers who have the same problem with Mirka, currently. Maybe it is a batch situation, who knows. Nevertheless, the sanders are great and Klingspor works without fail. I will still purchase the Abranet; such a cool product. I think the Mirka belts are still worth a try. I still like the company.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Bert-

These folks have some good prices on Mirka-

www.supergrit.com


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you Lew


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I just recently found out that no matter which brand belts you purchase that they have a shelf life and can possibly come apart on you in operation just something to keep in mind when purchasing bundles.


----------

